# Trippet can lining flakes away.



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Not so much flakes, but can be scrapped off if you dig in towards the bottom of a can. It's happened to 2 cans now, even gentle pressure will scape it the dark gray lining at the bottom. Anyone else experience this?


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

I use the original (green can) Trippets tripe as a topper several times a week and, so far, haven't had that problem. I'd take it back to the store..... and email Trippets.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

I haven't had any issues with it, but noticed that the Lamb tripe is in a new can with a pull top. My newest rescue still won't eat real green tripe but I keep trying!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah I will be emailing them, it's a can I finished so I threw it away. If any of you have tripett, get to the bottom of the can, and with your spoon/utensil scrape at the bottom, see if it comes off easy.


----------



## danesandhorses (Sep 14, 2008)

I have been feeding Solid Golds Green tripe. My dogs love it and it has a pull top. I havent had this issue with this brand.


----------



## whiteleo (Sep 7, 2008)

Punkem733 do you buy your tripett through a wholesaler where you buy a caselot for a discount, if you do have you checked the exp. date at the bottom of the can. I've been feeding this brand regularly for awhile now and have never had a problem with the cans.


----------



## wags (Jan 31, 2009)

I have not experienced this problem with mine. I bought a 12 pack at one of the mom and pop stores I visit. She gave me the case for $1.93 a can for the beef trippet(green can) because she had ordered the lamb one I believe and she got all beef so she was selling two of the cases for a discounted price. I should have bought both but "eh! The ones I have used so far have had no problems!


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

whiteleo said:


> Punkem733 do you buy your tripett through a wholesaler where you buy a caselot for a discount, if you do have you checked the exp. date at the bottom of the can. I've been feeding this brand regularly for awhile now and have never had a problem with the cans.


I check everything I buy in the store before buying it. I still have a couple of cans from the case I bought in Jan, and they expire in May 2012.


----------

